# shipping container workshop in Seattle, Wa



## Rmillsap (Jan 6, 2014)

I recently built a woodshop out of two 20'shipping containers. I know this is an idea that more than a few folks have had so I'd be happy to answer any questions about the process. You can check out how it went together at my blog.

http://www.brickelcreekwoodwork.com/blog/2015/1/15/building-a-woodshop-out-of-shipping-containers


----------



## RadioActiveRich (Apr 1, 2014)

This is awesome. I'll definitely check out the blog.

My main question is with regard to sound. I am worried that if I build my second shop like this I'll go deaf with the noise bouncing off of every surface. Are you going to address that in your construction or should I just get a second layer of hearing protection?

Thanks for the post btw.


----------



## Rmillsap (Jan 6, 2014)

Surprisingly its no louder than a normal space. I was worried about it too and considered mounting acoustic tiles to the ceiling, but after I filled up the shop with tools, supplies, cabinets and stock there was enough material to absorb the sound. I was also worried about the sound outside of the containers giving my neighbors a headache, especially when running the planer. Again I was pleased to find that it was no more noisy than a garage or backyard shed. I always where hearing protection too


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Just have to deal with a slightly less than 8 ft ceiling though, don't you.


----------



## Rmillsap (Jan 6, 2014)

> Just have to deal with a slightly less than 8 ft ceiling though, don t you.
> 
> - crank49


Your right, the finish height is about 1/2" shy of 8ft because of the osb floor.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Loving it. Nicely done.

I never would've thought you could cut those with a grinder.

Ball park total cost so far without the electrical work - under $4000? And including the concrete pad if you had to build that first? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Rmillsap (Jan 6, 2014)

> Loving it. Nicely done.
> 
> I never would ve thought you could cut those well enough with a grinder.
> 
> ...


 Your pretty close, the used containers can be purchased here in Seattle for about $1500 a piece. If you had to pour a pad you might be closer to $5000 total. Since the containers only need to be supported on the corners I would probably use concrete piers if I was to move the shop into my backyard.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

How did you join the 2 halves to make a waterproof roof joint in the middle? (I know you don't have to worry about snow load).


----------



## RadioActiveRich (Apr 1, 2014)

@BrickelCreek - Nice! I was hoping the shape of the metal would deflect some of the sound. Maybe that is what's happening. As for neighbors, my second shop will be on 10 acres of land surrounded by … well … nothing. So, I don't have that worry.

Nicely done and very helpful. Thanks for the post. I'll be watching the blog too.


----------

